# I hate to laugh at my sweet Piggy, but....



## thirdgenlxi (Feb 18, 2012)

.... sometimes I just can't help it! LOL She got a piece of carrot stuck on her tooth.... I wanted to look in there and see if I could find what was stuck, but sure didn't want to get in the way of that snapper, heh. She did finally get it off though...... crunch crunch crunch.... gulp


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

I am so glad that she was able to get the piece of carrot off her tooth.
She looked bound and determined to get it off!


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

She looked like it took a lot out of her to get it off! She is such a cutie.


----------

